# TTRS Manual Gearbox



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry a dreaded newbie question coming up I'm afraid.

I'm currently looking around for a change of car and the TTRS is one of the potential ones I'm interested in. I'm trying to get my homework done whilst at the same time getting smitten looking at what's available!

I know most of these came with the Automatic / Flappy Paddles but I've come across a few manuals that I like the look of. I haven't test driven one yet, that's obviously what I'm going to do but I still think I'd prefer a manual.

Apart from the launch control and slightly quicker 0-60 time what other advantages does the S-Tronic have over the manual?

Have there been any problems with either?

Thanks


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Better MPG I believe?

Personal preference really, I prefer to 'drive' the car myself, as you say the . of a second/s quicker is not something Joe Bloggs will notice on the road. S tronic is the best auto box I have driven and is very impressive, but for me takes something away from driving.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I think the earlier 10 reg ones were all manual as the Stronic didn't come out until some months later.


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I think the earlier 10 reg ones were all manual as the Stronic didn't come out until some months later.


I've seen a few later models as a manual but they're few and far between.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The Stronic didn't come out until late 2010/2011,so 2009,2010 's will be manuals.
I'm the other way.The Stronic was the first half auto car that I've owned and I'm converted.
I have more fun and change gear far more often in the Stronic.It's quicker accelerating,not just from launch,it's more economical,and it it can handle more torque if your looking at tuning-
Then it's a blessing in traffic.
Can't ever see me buying a manual again.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the manual. I came back from an S-tronic. You need to think what you will be using the car for. For long commutes with lots of traffic i would say get the s-tronic but for a pure driving experience has to be the manual for me


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a manual.. But all I can say is try both for yourself and make your own mind up  APR have a launch control system for the manual and revo's launch system is in development and the moment which I will be having put on the car very shortly..


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

I went for manual over s-tronic, and am happy that I did.

Test drive both and see which one you prefer. It's a large chunk of cash you're spending, so it's best to try both yourself rather than going on what we are saying!


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

mattchaps said:


> I went for manual over s-tronic, and am happy that I did.
> 
> Test drive both and see which one you prefer. It's a large chunk of cash you're spending, so it's best to try both yourself rather than going on what we are saying!


Yeah, it's the only way I suppose.

Always nice to hear people's thoughts nonetheless, in particular any issues that users may have experienced with either.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> The Stronic didn't come out until late 2010/2011,so 2009,2010 's will be manuals.
> I'm the other way.The Stronic was the first half auto car that I've owned and I'm converted.
> I have more fun and change gear far more often in the Stronic.It's quicker accelerating,not just from launch,it's more economical,and it it can handle more torque if your looking at tuning-
> Then it's a blessing in traffic.
> Can't ever see me buying a manual again.


Can't imagine it can take more torque where do you get that from? Clutch on a manual must be considerably bigger/tougher as there is only one.... Than the smaller dual clutches in the auto box?

I don't know that it is but in my mind 2 smaller clutches says weaker than 1 big clutch .... :?:

Manual here. To me auto takes something away from driving, I do like them though I was tempted but.... To me a driver needs a. Stick!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > The Stronic didn't come out until late 2010/2011,so 2009,2010 's will be manuals.
> ...


Can't imagine it can take more torque where do you get that from? Clutch on a manual must be considerably bigger/tougher as there is only one.... Than the smaller dual clutches in the auto box?

I don't know that it is but in my mind 2 smaller clutches says weaker than 1 big clutch .... :?:

+1 another manual owner here, personall preference.. If I lived in Central London I'd consider an auto, but staying in a quiet-ish area with plenty back roads I'd have the manual every time!

Auto's are great for willy-wavers who like to boast figures down the pub though :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Most RS owners then :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Haha probably mate, just aswell there are schemy young'in owners on here too to balance the field a little! :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

Well mine is a manual rs and I love It.
Like some people have said its personal choice.
I think what every you get you will love the rs

Phil


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't see you going wrong with a TTRS whether you choose manual or s-tronic, but at least get a test drive in an s-tronic before you decide. Don't be a slave to convention - I was, but I wouldn't go back to manual now.

All the 'proper' drivers need to go and see how many clutch pedals they can find in F1 cars - answers on a post card. 

Any downside at all to s-tronic? Well,there's an undeniable pleasure in a nicely judged rev matched or sustained revs gear change, but the s-tronic box does the rev matching for you anyway. About the only real handicap is you can't block shift, but the s-tronic box will change down just as fast as you can keep blipping the paddle anyway.

The TTRS is a real torque monster and the s-tronic box makes it very easy to accelerate to gut wrenching speeds smoothly and effortlessly. You can be in any gear, any time you like, for as long as you like, or leave it all up to the box - the choice is yours.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I love my manual to bits although I do find it difficult to execute smooth changes when really going for it. In S mode it's even worse as the throttle is so much more sensitive. The concept of manual seems sportier and looks much better in the cockpit. When you do get the change spot on the feeling is fantastic and very rewarding.

Unless you really want a manual I would opt for the auto - ooops ! sorry ! I mean S Tronic

Daz


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Like igotone I was a die hard manual man.
Having had the s- tronic for 3 months I will never go back.

The boom on up shifts and the rev match when it changes down is so addictive it blows me away. It's makes me feel like a better driver than I will ever be. It's always just where you want it and makes everything just so much fun. It pops and crackles like a rally car and I love it.

I can understand why people want to have a manual but, for me, I couldn't be happier.

Drive both but if you try s-tronic make sure you really give it the beans in sport mode and you'll understand. Even in D the warble makes me hold the revs just to listen to it


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I did test drive a manual s-tronic TTRS and first gear was over in a blink so you do have to be on the ball with your shifts. I would probably have thought not that much of it, but the fact that I had an s-tronic TTS at the time really highlighted what hard work it was in comparison.

I don't think anyone answered the original query about any issues with s-tronic. Well there's been enormous changes in car technology over the last 20 years or so in pretty much every area except that manual clutch and gearbox which hash't changed essentially since the Model T Ford days and before. S-tronic boxes are new technology still and there have inevitably been some issues along the way, but they do seem to be getting more reliable and Audi are at the cutting edge of development in this area so it's a risk I'm prepared to take - it's undoubtedly the future.


----------



## speedyspeedy (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just sold my ttrs manual for a ttrs stronic which is same colour and same year......... Says it all really


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

[quote="igotone". . . . . it's a risk I'm prepared to take [/quote]
Not without a very good warranty, I'll bet.


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeh,read a review on youtube and he said it was possible to out change the gears,meaning change too fast he said.I chose the s tronic,hate it in auto,but it comes to life with the paddles


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> [quote="igotone". . . . . it's a risk I'm prepared to take


Not without a very good warranty, I'll bet. [/quote]

Lol. If I keep it beyond the end of the warranty, I'll probably be taking out extended cover.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

speedyspeedy said:


> I have just sold my ttrs manual for a ttrs stronic which is same colour and same year......... Says it all really


I was an early adopter so the choice then was RS manual or something else and my previous TT was S-Tronic.

Since then I've tried an number of RSs with S-Tronic but didn't really gel with them for some reason.

I have done a very simple mod to the gear change end links to get rid of some of the 'slack' in the linkage but the change is still nowhere near the quality of something like a manual Cayman.
And driving something like an Alpine pass with a series of hairpins is a flurry of arms and feet as you go from 2nd for the hairpin to 3rd for the next straight and then back to 2nd for the next hairpin etc etc. Good fun when you get it right though.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

brittan said:


> speedyspeedy said:
> 
> 
> > I have just sold my ttrs manual for a ttrs stronic which is same colour and same year......... Says it all really
> ...


I borrowed a manual 981 Cayman and the gear change was sublime. I think the TTRS manual gear box could do with a shorter throw - seems to be quite a lot of play too.

Daz


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I agree with you daz on all bar the 'I'd have chose an auto' point lol, I just don't enjoy auto's as much.. I really don't :lol:


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

Some good views, many thanks 

I can see the appeal to both in all honesty.

What do people mean by 'matching the revs'?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

renny said:


> What do people mean by 'matching the revs'?


It's just what you probably do already with a manual box. If you're in (say) 4th and want to change down to 3rd - clutch in to neutral briefly - blip the throttle to match the spinning speed of the gear you're about to engage with your road speed - engage 3rd gear and clutch out for a smooth gear change with no jerkiness or engine braking.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

The manual box in the TT RS is good but there are better ones out there.

My best mates got a BWM 1M and the gearchange is absoloutely brilliant, can just be slotted into place with the flick of a wrist.

It was the same with the Civic Type R I have previously, like a rifle bolt!

Back in March this year I was looking at an S tronic version of my car considering a swap. However, I drove a friends RS3 recently and I didn't really enjoy it. However, the TT RS could be a bit different as there is less sound deadening.

I do love the sound of the S tronic up shift though, if only I could get my manual to sound like that!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

billyali86 said:


> It was the same with the Civic Type R I have previously, like a rifle bolt!


Agreed I had both Type-Rs, the 'bread van' and the later model and it was a great gear change. Same with the S2000 I had before those.

I think you really do need to give yourself some time with an s-tronic box to really start to get the best out of it - a good few weeks probably.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

igotone said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > It was the same with the Civic Type R I have previously, like a rifle bolt!
> ...


In your FN2, did you ever have any issues with 3rd gear?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

billyali86 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > billyali86 said:
> ...


No, but I know a lot of people did. Jumping out of gear you mean or difficult to engage?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Difficulty engaging gears, especially during fast changes


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Alexjh said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > The Stronic didn't come out until late 2010/2011,so 2009,2010 's will be manuals.
> ...


You won't find an Stronic having problems with 700nm +,but plenty of manuals are slipping and need upgrading.
With APR's stage III kit,manuals need upgrading,Stronics get new software


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

My thoughts on this have always been that driving isn't all about pure speed and should first and foremost be about interaction.

And no matter what anyone says flipping a paddle just doesn't satisfy in the same way as using a manual for me.

I find it really sad that seemingly all new performance cars are coming with paddles only leaving drivers with no choice and also crucially missing out on a whole layer of fun. Just my opinion though.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Difficulty engaging gears, especially during fast changes


Slow down the changes mate try and make them nice and smooth. Unless your on the track it won't make much difference and let the engine do the work 

8)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Difficulty engaging gears, especially during fast changes
> ...


He was referring to a known issue with some Civic Type-R gearboxes.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> My thoughts on this have always been that driving isn't all about pure speed and should first and foremost be about interaction.
> 
> And no matter what anyone says flipping a paddle just doesn't satisfy in the same way as using a manual for me.
> 
> I find it really sad that seemingly all new performance cars are coming with paddles only leaving drivers with no choice and also crucially missing out on a whole layer of fun. Just my opinion though.


I'm of a similar opinion, and to be perfectly honest that clicking noise of the paddles would drive me insane. Each to their own.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts on this have always been that driving isn't all about pure speed and should first and foremost be about interaction.
> ...


I agree with both of you, but the world would be a dull place if we all shared the same opinions though!

I also very much dislike that many cars don't come with an optional manual anymore.. Rediculous.

Best thing about the BMW 1M, it wasn't built to make money.. Just for fun for the enthusiasts, did they stick a play station auto box in it? naw! Good old manual stick!

If the csl m3 came with a manual it would have been near as damn it to the perfect car IMO


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> My thoughts on this have always been that driving isn't all about pure speed and should first and foremost be about interaction.
> 
> And no matter what anyone says flipping a paddle just doesn't satisfy in the same way as using a manual for me.
> 
> I find it really sad that seemingly all new performance cars are coming with paddles only leaving drivers with no choice and also crucially missing out on a whole layer of fun. Just my opinion though.


Lewis Hamilton seems to agree on the basis he made pagani make him a one off manual version of their double clutch car


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Bet he will do a few miles in it each year,if he done 30,000 it would be different.
It's a personally choice,but if I jump in my R26,I really enjoy it,but do wonder what it would be like with a good DSG


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

That is true also, for around the city, I love the s-tronic it's just so easy.

I can see why people like both, so neither should be dismissed.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> That is true also, for around the city, I love the s-tronic it's just so easy.
> 
> I can see why people like both, so neither should be dismissed.


Fair play and well said


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> That is true also, for around the city, I love the s-tronic it's just so easy.
> 
> I can see why people like both, so neither should be dismissed.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

SuperRS must be going soft :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bouncedout said:


> SuperRS must be going soft :lol:


I thought that too !


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad to bring people together


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

renny said:


> Glad to bring people together


 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Bouncedout said:


> SuperRS must be going soft :lol:


I'm going to be a law abiding citizen now.

The 650hp TTRS is back where it belongs, and I have nothing but love in my heart.

I just hope the TDI/V6 owners can forgive me :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS must be going soft :lol:
> ...


Good lad



[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

olly12 said:


> I have a manual.. But all I can say is try both for yourself and make your own mind up  APR have a launch control system for the manual and revo's launch system is in development and the moment which I will be having put on the car very shortly..


Just off phone to revo to be told no manual launch control in development and indeed they didn't see the point of it.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Really..? I've an email confirming revo would be interested on putting launch control on our car.. I will phone them next week .. See what the score is with it.. Cheers for the info


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Having owned both s tronic and now manual I actually find the manual better on fuel.maybe it's because the s tronic changes so quickly that the car is in gear for longer ???


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

olly12 said:


> Really..? I've an email confirming revo would be interested on putting launch control on our car.. I will phone them next week .. See what the score is with it.. Cheers for the info


Yup thanks would be very interested in the response. The guy from revo made it sound like they haven't even looked at this or dismissed without much effort. Shame IMO as I for one would have paid for this feature.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi cheechy. So you would be interested in revo's launch control ?
I might start a thread then maybe see who else is interested..?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just had an email back from revo regarding the launch control.. They will not be releasing a launch control system.. :-(
That answers your question then lol .
Again shame really 
Must practice our launches


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thought you manual boys were all about keeping it pure and keeping the maximum interaction between driver and machine..
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Steve.. Just need abit of help off the line. Want to improve over last yrs 1/4 times. Which I know is possibly as we had the timing turned down last yr. might get a low 11. If not it's my shite driving 
How's your car going ? Gearbox holding up ?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

GoAPR!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was thinking about going APR but I think there kit is slightly too dear. IMHO


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

olly12 said:


> Hi Steve.. Just need abit of help off the line. Want to improve over last yrs 1/4 times. Which I know is possibly as we had the timing turned down last yr. might get a low 11. If not it's my shite driving
> How's your car going ? Gearbox holding up ?


Maybe launch control and no lift shift is a good combo as it's been proved that conventional gear changes loses time compared to the seamless change of the S-Tronic boxes.
The TT is in bits at the mo, waiting for a new reworked head suitable for a turbo application, new stronger gearbox and 15 plate clutch pack both from HPA. Nothing wrong with the mk2 S-Tronic box I was running but it has OEM internals which are made of cheese at higher power levels. Low mileage mk2 mechatronic unit is also being reworked by HPA as it has newer technology than the mk1 mechatronic unit.
Also considering changing out the turbo for an EFR 8 or 9000 series connected to a tubular manifold to reduce EGTs, but that's down the line.

You asked.. :lol: but don't tell Jason.. :wink:

Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Steve. Sounds an interesting build will keep on eye out on your thead .. No shift lift is what I would like along with the launch system . But it looks like I will have to wait. Got the rebuilt oem box sent back from Kaps so will have that fitted ready for our next track day . And if the box fails again we will look into a SQS straight cut gear kit I think..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Enquired with Kaps and they wanted 10k for a built O2E box so I went with an alternative source for less money and different work-around. The DQ500 was on my list but it has to be a cut and shut with additional software headaches to overcome, so unfortunately had to walk away. If your going straight cut gears be carefull as noise is off putting especially in first and second.
Another option to consider is re-tuning the car to make ECU control/wastegate introduce torque more smoothly and limit torque kick, it's a compromise for longevity.
Steve


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

olly12 said:


> Just had an email back from revo regarding the launch control.. They will not be releasing a launch control system.. :-(
> That answers your question then lol .
> Again shame really
> Must practice our launches


Disappointing to say they were going to do it and then forget about it. APR now looking like the tune to go for on rs for me...


----------

